# Penis



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Teehee.
I have always been around female dogs until being around my boyfriend's male dog for the past 3 1/2 yrs.
I've read that thread about the differences between male and female dogs. Some of these differences I do see between my female Willow, and the boyfriend's male Jack. They could be attributed to breed differences or just individual differences- all in all- I've decided that male or female will not be a huge factor in picking out a new dog in the future- except for one thing- penis discharge!
Jack has a discharge from his penis that I know that I've seen in other dogs too, and I know it is normal and not unhealthy... but it stains everything. I have to pick him up carefully inf he wants in my lap and I'm wearing clothes I don't want ruined, and when he wants on the couch we have to put a blanket down first. There is nothing we've tried that can get theses stains out. 
Jack is intact. If I had a future male dog, he would be neutered. Is this something all male dogs have? Or just intact ones?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

I have never heard of penis discharge in male dogs. Basil is a neutered male, and he's never had a problem with any kind of discharge. Maybe it has something to do with him being intact? It isn't urine, correct? If it was urine, perhaps it could be a matter of incontinence?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Weird, I've never heard of it either. George is my first male dog, he is neutered, and I've never seen any discharge.


----------



## spanielorbust (Jan 3, 2009)

I keep a male intact dog here very often, and another not so often. I have never had to deal with penis discharge with the one that is commonly here (I have regularly pupsat him for 5 years), and with the other he will have discharge, possibly, once in every three of four days. Usually both males keep themselves fairly clean down there. I have leather and hardwood so staining on furniture is not something I give any thought to.

I have also, often through their lives, pupsat two male Papillons (neutered), and over those 12 or so years not experienced discharge. (One was a persistant marker, however, so was most often in a bellyband).

SOB


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

No, I don't think that a dog having a penile discharge on a regular basis is normal. I've never seen that, either from my boys (intact for a while, now neutered) or my grandpa's dogs (both intact their entire lives). Maybe he should have a check-up to make sure it's just poor hygiene and there's not something wrong.


----------



## prntmkr (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes. 
It is normal. 

Most dogs will clean themselves before you notice this "problem" exists,
but some dogs, like some people, are very "lax" about their personal hygiene.
Regardless, it tends to be somewhat less noticeable on long-haired dogs.

Oy! What an indelicate subject!

:lalala:


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Gross, I've never heard of this. Thankfully it's not something I've noticed on our dog. Oh well, at least it gives a reason for the licking going on down there, LOL.


----------



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

oh lord thank god i'm neutering the boy.


----------



## Dog101 (Jan 18, 2011)

What color is the discharge? It may be that your dog has an infection of the foreskin and head of the penis. Penis may protrude , green discharge, pain,licking. I


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

prntmkr said:


> Yes.
> 
> Oy! What an indelicate subject!
> 
> :lalala:


Yes, isn't it!  and Lisak... yup!

So- it seems that some have it- some don't. It is a very small amount. It will make a smudge on fabric no larger than 1/4 inch across, but this adds up over time if he were to lay on the couch in a slightly different spot each time.
Jack does lick himself often (because he can! Haha), but often the boyfriend yells at him for doing so... I think the jerk is jealous...


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I have never noticed it with my puppy, the only thing I noticed when he was younger was that the hair at the end of his.. thing.. would retain a drop of urine, which was quite disgusting. I just cut the hair really short which fixed it. Now he's so hairy all over that it's not noticable anymore.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Bear was intact when I showed him, after I couldn't show him anymore I neutered him, I never had experienced any discharge either before or after neutering. The only thing I can say is check with a vet.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah, smegma. It _can_ be normal, depending on the dog and the extent of it. All dogs do produce some mucus and fluid to lubricate the penis inside the sheath. Intact male dogs do tend to produce more than neutered male dogs. As prntmkr said, most dogs groom themselves well enough and regularly enough that you don't notice any discharge, but... some dogs are just slobs, or dogs can get an infection inside the sheath that increases the amount of discharge. If it's excessive or ongoing it's a good idea to check with a vet to look for the difference.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Alvin has particularly juicy boy-parts, but he's a clean boy, so I rarely notice. When I did see that he was perhaps over-producing, I took him to the vet for a consult. She advised, as Sass said, that all male dog produce fluid to lubricate the penis. He wasn't in pain and she couldn't detect any sign of infection, but she went ahead and sent me home with a bottle of saline solution, a syringe, and instructions for flushing out the area. I won't go into details; it suffices to say that Alvin enjoyed the procedure so much that I felt uncomfortable and swore his penis would rot and fall off before anyone would ever find me down there cleaning it up again.

He still has it, by the way, and it works just fine.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe that a male dog, neutered or intact, will lick themselves clean 3 or 4 times a day. I've had large male dogs all my life and never had a problem with staining, unless there was an infection. It can be a penis infection or a UTI. I think that a discharge of more than a drop, and licking more than 3 or 4 times a day suggests a call to the Vet. 

If a visit to the Vet is called for, then the Vet will check the penis and check a sample of urine (worth a Youtube post  ... Then, a dose of the appropriate antibiotic (with a handful of food) for about two weeks should clear it up. 

If you are alert, you may be able to detect the difference between simple cleaning, and licking because of pain.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

@FilleBelle- I'm sorry, I shouldn't laugh, but your comment about not going there again even if it were "rotting and falling off" made me LOL. The things we do for our pets, huh?


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Lol I didn't know what to think when I first saw the title to this thread, I came on here out of blatant curiosity lol lol. But im not really an expert, out of all my dogs I've only has 2 males


----------



## Mr. V (Jan 28, 2010)

sassafras said:


> Ah, smegma.


I literally just laughed out loud.


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

"Juicy" parts, and "rotting and falling off", and "smegma"... lots of laughs in this thread. I knew the title would get attention 

Jack has had this problem ever since I have known him, ever since my boyfriend can remember from what I know. I do not think it is an infection, as Jack doesn't seemed bothered by it. If Jack is bothered by something, he will lick and chew until bloody (something I would hate to see THERE of all places!). Southern Ontario had a bad allergy and flea season last year and he hurt himself quite badly by scratching and chewing- just in one night while we were asleep. I'm the one home all day and it took a month of constant vigilance, cleaning and bandaging on my part to get him better- poor thing. Personally, if he were my dog, I would have him to the vet as he seems to have many symptoms of thyroid trouble, and then I would mention this issues to the vet as well. Much as I love Jack though- he is not my dog... (and I'm not having much luck training the boyfriend...)


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

My male Chow has particularly gross bits. He doesn't clean himself often, though. He's been checked and there's no infection. So, it's just part of his charm I guess, lol.
None of my other boys have noticeable issues, so either they have less or they keep themselves clean.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Just like human guys lol lol.


----------



## thordog (Mar 16, 2011)

prntmkr said:


> Yes.
> It is normal.
> 
> Most dogs will clean themselves before you notice this "problem" exists,
> ...


I second this opinion


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

dogdragoness said:


> Just like human guys lol lol.


Less discharge after you're neutered? Good to know..


----------

